# ATI - nieszczesne ATI - pomocy

## topciofae

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie. 

Szukam, kombinuje i nic nie moge znalezc ani wykombinować.

Problem polega na tym iż, z wielkim trudem udało mi się zainstalowac stery do radka 9000

z obsluga 3D. Wszystko dziala prawidlowo, ale tylko wowczas gdy z konsoli wlšczę iXy.

Po restarcie kompa i automatycznym uruchomieniu[/quote] KDE (obojetnie czy root czy uzytkownik) wszytsko sie psuje i po wpisaniu 

```

fglrxinfo - mam

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

Nie mam juz na to sily 

Proszę o pomoc bo opadam z sil.

Pozdro Topcio

----------

## Bako

zgaduje, ze chodzi o kernel. 

Jesli masz go w wersji 2.6.14, to musisz zemergowac najnowsze sterowniki ati (sa zamiaskowane przez ~x86 - jak je "odkomentowac", masz w handbooku, man'ie i na forum  :Smile: )

pozniej tylko fglrxconfig i tworzysz plik xorg.conf

.: edit :.

nie doczytalem, ze 3D dziala "recznie". Moze wina jest brak ladowania modulu fglrx - dopisz go do /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (chociaz system oparty na udev powinien automatycznie ladowac moduly - przynajmniej u mnie tak jest  :Smile: )

----------

## topciofae

Kernela mam 2.6.13 r5 

Stery do ATI próbowałem prawie wszystkie, które dostępne sš w portage.

w modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 dopisałem "fglrx" chociaż wszystko w jajku mam na stale wkompilowane.

Nie wydaje mi się by wina leżeła po stronie kernel, bo niby z jakiej paki wszystko jest ok jak odpale iXy jako root spod konsoli. 

Wydaje mi się że co pominšłem gdzie zrobiłem jaki mały błšd ale nie mogę go zlokalizować

Wkurza mnie to bo filmy i dzięk mi się tnš, jak chce co oglšdać to muszę uruchomić kompa zamknšć iXy zalogować się jako root odpalić kde i jest ok.

----------

## Raku

a co ci pokazuje:

```
ls -l /dev/dri/card0 
```

 ????

----------

## topciofae

Sorki jako modul mam tylko ALSA

To jest mój config

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.13-gentoo-r5

# Tue Nov  1 19:54:46 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

# CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_SECCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

# CONFIG_PM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=y

# CONFIG_NET_QOS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=y

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=y

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=y

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_2BUFF_MODE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

CONFIG_STRIP=y

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

CONFIG_HERMES=y

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

CONFIG_WAN=y

# CONFIG_DSCC4 is not set

# CONFIG_LANMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_SYNCPPP is not set

# CONFIG_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_DLCI is not set

# CONFIG_SBNI is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=y

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=y

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=y

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=y

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=y

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

#

# XFS support

#

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_EXPORT=y

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=y

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INOTIFY is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=852

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

 A to jest moj Xorg.conf

```

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load        "dbe"

   SubSection  "extmod"

   Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

       EndSubSection

       Load        "type1"

       Load        "freetype"

       Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

       Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "auto"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse2"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "auto"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse3"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "auto"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "touchscreen0"

    Driver     "apitek"

    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "MIRO"

    VendorName "MIR"

    ModelName "miro P17F70"

    HorizSync   30.0 - 70.0

    VertRefresh 50.0 - 160.0

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "on"

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "TVFormat"                   "PAL-G"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "VIDEO"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

#    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

#    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "on"

    Option "Stereo"                     "on"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "yes"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "6"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "yes"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "yes"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.250000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.416666"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.083333"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.083333"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.416666"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.750000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.750000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.916666"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.583333"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.250000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.916666"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.583333"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    

#    vendor=1002, device=4966

    VendorName "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName "Radeon RV250 if [Radeon 9000]"

    Screen 0 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "MIRO"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0" 

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse3" "CorePointer"

EndSection

```

Ach i jak już go wkleiłem to jeli by kto wiedział jak zrobić by mi dwie myszki (a właciwie 3) chodziły to byłbym wdzięczny, kiedy mi się to udało ale zapomniałem jak  :Razz: 

----------

## topciofae

```

Jak wpisze

ls -l /dev/dri/card0

To mam

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 226, 0 Nov  3 19:40 /dev/dri/card0

```

----------

## argasek

Pokaż lsmod oraz cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log, dmesg...

----------

## topciofae

LSMOD

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            46688  -

snd_mixer_oss          16424  -

snd_seq_oss            33568  -

snd_seq_midi_event      5704  -

snd_seq                49360  -

radeonfb               61968  -

snd_via82xx            22080  -

snd_ac97_codec         79080  -

snd_pcm                78824  -

snd_timer              21036  -

snd_page_alloc          7404  -

snd_mpu401_uart         6184  -

snd_rawmidi            20320  -

snd_seq_device          6900  -

snd                    43492  -

soundcore               6880  -

fglrx                 239260  -

```

[code:1:0f25faa5e3]

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 #6 Tue Nov 1 19:55:25 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 28 October 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Nov  3 22:07:06 2005

(==) Using config file: "//xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "MIRO"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse3"

(WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "Mouse2"

(WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "Mouse3"

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0269 card 1106,0269 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 1106,1269 card 1106,1269 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 1106,2269 card 1106,2269 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 1106,3269 card 1106,3269 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 1106,4269 card 1106,4269 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 1106,7269 card 1106,7269 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 109e,0350 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 04,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1462,0470 rev 80 class 01,01,8f hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,0470 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,0470 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,0470 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,0470 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1462,0470 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1106,3227 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,0470 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4966 card 17af,2006 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,496e card 17af,2007 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:7), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xaff00000 - 0xcfefffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:6:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Video Capture rev 18, Mem @ 0xcffff000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000] rev 1, Mem @ 0xc0000000/27, 0xfeaf0000/16, I/O @ 0xb800/8, BIOS @ 0xfeac0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xb8000000/27, 0xfeae0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xb8000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xb8000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xb8000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

        RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

        MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

        RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

        RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

        FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

        RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

        RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

        RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

        RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

        RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

        FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

        RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

        FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

        MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

        MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

        MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

        MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

        RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

        FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

        RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

        FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

        MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

        RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

        RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

        RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

        MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

        FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

        RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

        RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

        RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

        MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

        RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xb8000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x827e668

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xb8000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [14] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [33] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [34] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x06419064"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "6"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.250000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.416666"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.083333"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.083333"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.416666"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.750000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.750000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.916666"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.583333"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.250000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.916666"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.583333"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "VIDEO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): QBS enabled

(**) fglrx(0): QBS Sync Mode is 1

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay Scaler is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled (Quad Buffer Stereo support is mutual exclusive with FAST_SWAP)

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "on"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966)" (Chipset = 0x4966)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x17af, PciSubDevice = 0x2006)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfeaf0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xfeac0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS --------

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0):

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Pseudo Color Vsuals enabled

(**) fglrx(0): QBS disabled when Pseudo Color Visuals enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): MIRO: Using hsync range of 30.00-70.00 kHz

(II) fglrx(0): MIRO: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma disabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is customized

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000709

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "atiogl_a_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xb8000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [36] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [37] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc0501000 (size=0x07aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(**) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7419

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "TVFormat" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "CapabilitiesEx" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling video overlay

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 3 (32772), nplanes = 24

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 1 (32774), nplanes = 24

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse

----------

## topciofae

Sorki cos mi myszka przeskoczyla i nie umiescilo w znaczniku "CODE"

Uprzejmie przepraszam moderatorów

A to jest dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #6 Tue Nov 1 19:55:25 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000020000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

512MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131072

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126976 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dff80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 quiet splash=silent,theme:Topcio CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1801.589 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 512456k/524288k available (3596k kernel code, 11216k reserved, 1287k data, 172k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3610.56 BogoMIPS (lpj=7221138)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 861k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3227] at 0000:00:11.0

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:0f.1 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fea00000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: aff00000-cfefffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.23 [Flags: R/W].

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT880 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V250, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON RV250)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:56be

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5752, set palette = c00c579e

vesafb: pmi: ports = b810 b816 b854 b838 b83c b85c b800 b804 b8b0 b8b2 b8b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2560

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'Topcio'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 10240k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v2.6.3 (June 8, 2005)

bonding: Warning: either miimon or arp_interval and arp_ip_target module parameters must be specified, otherwise bonding will not detect link failures! see bonding.txt for details.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe800, 00:0e:2e:2d:36:31, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

STRIP: Version 1.3A-STUART.CHESHIRE (unlimited channels)

orinoco 0.15rc2 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt848 (rev 18) at 0000:00:06.0, irq: 10, latency: 128, mmio: 0xcffff000

bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffff [init]

tveeprom(bttv internal): Huh, no eeprom present (err=-121)?

bttv0: using tuner=-1

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6320,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

 : chip found @ 0xc0 (bt848 #0 [sw])

 : All bytes are equal. It is not a TEA5767

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (bt848 #0 [sw])

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:0f.1 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.1, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 0

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

hdb: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4160B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: ST320413A, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdd: max request size: 128KiB

hdd: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: cache flushes not supported

 hdd: hdd1 hdd2 hdd3

hdb: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5go

Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

ipr: IBM Power RAID SCSI Device Driver version: 2.0.14 (May 2, 2005)

libata version 1.12 loaded.

sata_via version 1.1

PCI: Guessed IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0f.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:10.4

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.5

sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 10

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEC00 ctl 0xE402 bmdma 0xD800 irq 10

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE000 ctl 0xDC02 bmdma 0xD808 irq 10

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 234441648 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 234441648 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_via

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3120026AS       Rev: 3.05

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3120026AS       Rev: 3.05

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

aoe: aoe_init: AoE v2.6-10 initialised.

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Guessed IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:10.4

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0f.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 10, io mem 0xfebff400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000c400

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000c800

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000cc00

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#4)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, io base 0x0000d000

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

drivers/usb/input/aiptek.c: input: Aiptek on usb-0000:00:10.1-1 ()

drivers/usb/input/aiptek.c: input: Aiptek using 400 ms programming speed

usbcore: registered new driver aiptek

drivers/usb/input/aiptek.c: v1.5 (May-15-2004): Bryan W. Headley/Chris Atenasio

drivers/usb/input/aiptek.c: Aiptek HyperPen USB Tablet Driver (Linux 2.6.x)

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [A4Tech RF USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver touchkitusb

usbcore: registered new driver cytherm

drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.c: v1.0:Cypress USB Thermometer driver

usbcore: registered new driver phidgetservo

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4096 buckets, 32768 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

Adding 1959920k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

ReiserFS: sdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb1: journal params: device sdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb1: checking transaction log (sdb1)

ReiserFS: sdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

```

----------

## roonek

a ze tak spytam - jestes uzytkownikiem w grupie video ?

----------

## Drwisz

Sprawdź z innym jądrem np. vaniliowym. Miałem podobny kłopot i minął po zamianie jądra.

Dodatkowo ten wątek https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-398487.html

----------

## muchar

Masz agp-gart internal czy kernelowe? Jeśli tak, to wkompilowane czy nie?

----------

## topciofae

Jests w grupie video, wogole moj user ma wszystkie prawa roota, tak tylko narazie :p

agp-gart mam na stale w jajko wkompilowane razem z ATI Support

Z kernelem zaraz bede probowal

----------

## argasek

 *Quote:*   

> agp-gart mam na stale w jajko wkompilowane razem z ATI Support

 

Z ATi support? Co masz na myśli? Twój chipset, jeśli dobrze rozumiem, to VIA. Masz mieć jeśli już, wkompilowane agpgart i support chipsetu VIA, a nie ATi.

----------

## topciofae

Dobrze mówisz, via suppeort tez mam, ATI zrobiłem tak na wszelki wypadek ;p

Tak na marginesie, próbowałem z jajkami od wrsji 2.6.0 do 2.6.14

juz mam dosc, i na dodatek po tej calej zabawie z jajkami nie wiem co sie stalo, ale wszytskie ustawienia mi sie skopaly

np. profile w firefoxie mi sie pousówały, musialem wszystko na nowo robic a co z moimi zakladkami  :Sad:  buuuuu 

a i nie wiem dlaczego ale dopiero chyba w wersji 2.6.12 dzialal mi splash a we wczesniejszych jakis error wyskakiwal, 

zawieszal mi myszke w iXaxh i takie tam pierdy. zostalem z 2.6.13-r3 

teraz dziala splash ale fglrxinfo nadal wypisuje MESA GLX

----------

## n3rd

 *topciofae wrote:*   

> Dobrze mówisz, via suppeort tez mam, ATI zrobiłem tak na wszelki wypadek ;p

 

Zaznacz tylko ten chipset, który posiadasz - innych nie kompiluj. Możesz zaznaczyć jako "y" - ale moze być tak, ze podczas startu x-ów dostaniesz komuniakat o błędzie.. ale możesz to olać  :Wink:  a jak będzie Cie on denerwował to przekompiluj jajo i tym razem zaznacz jako moduły. Ustawiałem dziś matroxa i właśnie miałem problemy z 3d, które "ustąpiły" po odznaczeniu niepotrzebnego "via support" (mieszało w /dev/dri).

Ostatnio właśnie głupio skusiłem się na matroxa g550... "Matroxy mają super wsparcie na linuksie.." ble.. ble.. ble.. Siedziałem cały dzień i w końcu ustawiłem framebuffer a po kilku godzinach 3d. Szczęka mi opadła gdy odpaliłem blendera - interfejs rozsypuje się po poruszeniu myszką  :Wink:  Niby matroxy mają cudowne wsparcie w mplayerze... ale jakość filmów w fs jest straszna. Spokojnie można obalic mit wsparcia matroxów na linuksie - prawda jest taka, że nadają się tylko do przeglądania obrazków.

Można pooglądać sobie posty na forum gentoo o matroxach i zobaczyć ile z tych zgłaszanych problemów udało się rozwiązać  :Wink: 

A najgłupsze jest to, że matroxy mają otwarte sterowniki i jednocześnie prawie zerowe wsparcie developerów dri - do niedawna matroxy właściwie nie chodziły na jajach 2.6. a teraz problemem jest xorg, który nie bardzo ogląda się na matroxa  :Wink: 

Pobawię się jeszcze trochę tym g550 i może za jakiś czas zmienię go na np. radka na kości r200  :Wink:  Bardzo zależy mi na otwartych sterach.

Pozdr

daniel

----------

## Raku

spójrz na to:

```

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

```

----------

## topciofae

No wiesz patrze na to i widze ze jest problem z fglrx, wiem to

ale nie jestem jeszcze tak biegly w tym i nie wiem co moge z tym zrobic by tego nie bylo  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

Composite extension enabled

wg tego tu masz włączoną w Xach przezroczystość. Nie widać tego jednak w konfigu xorg który podałeś. Zresztą konfig i logi znacznie różnią się od siebie (w configu masz ustawione korzystanie z kernelowego agpgart, w logach nagle działa agpgart od ATI, w konfigu nie ma też wzmianek o composite. Mógłbyś zaprezentować jakieś spójniejsze dane (masz do dyspozycji opcję Edytuj)

----------

## Drwisz

Prawidłowy config dla ati znajdziesz tutaj:http://republika.pl/yoshi314/files/xorg.conf-drwisz1

 Yoshi okomentował go po polsku by ułatwić edycję. Jest w nim tylko to co potrzebne (oczywiście o ile nie wysyłasz sygnału na telewizor).

Na pewno trzeba: skorygować BusID  oraz ustawienia monitora. Reszta powinna prawidłowo działać.

----------

## Bako

co do ustawien konfiga, to wystarczy fglrxconfig i wciskanie ENTER  :Wink:  (jedynie ustawienia monitora warto poprawic, by pozniej modeline sie zgadzal)

----------

## Drwisz

 *Bako wrote:*   

> co do ustawien konfiga, to wystarczy fglrxconfig i wciskanie ENTER  (jedynie ustawienia monitora warto poprawic, by pozniej modeline sie zgadzal)

 

Oczywiście masz rację. Podałem ten link, by kolega mógł sprawdzić swój konfig." Nadmiar "opcji i brak opisu po polsku czasem powoduje głupawkę

i o dziwolągi nietrudno. Mając porównanie można uniknąć długotrwałego szukania.

----------

## Criss-PL

No niby wszystko jest OK... tylko te 60Hz odswiezania mnie jakos rani... Ktos to rozwiazal czy moze jestem 1 przypadkiem...

----------

## Bako

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> No niby wszystko jest OK... tylko te 60Hz odswiezania mnie jakos rani... Ktos to rozwiazal czy moze jestem 1 przypadkiem...

 

a gdzie masz te 60Hz ? pod X'ami czy w konsoli ?, bo jesli X'y, to w xorg.conf musisz miec linijke z ustawieniami modeline, a jesli pod konsola, to pewnie chodzi o vesafb-tng no i ja tez mam tylko 60Hz mimo przeroznych kombinacji z ustawieniami w kernelu i wpisach w grubie

----------

## Raku

 *Bako wrote:*   

> no i ja tez mam tylko 60Hz mimo przeroznych kombinacji z ustawieniami w kernelu i wpisach w grubie

 

jeśli w stopce masz twój sprzęt wymieniony, to nie masz szans na więcej niż 60Hz przy wykorzystaniu vesa-tng. Po prostu radeony tak mają (brak zgodności z VESA 3.0). Możesz radeonfb próbować

----------

## Bako

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *Bako wrote:*   no i ja tez mam tylko 60Hz mimo przeroznych kombinacji z ustawieniami w kernelu i wpisach w grubie 
> 
> jeśli w stopce masz twój sprzęt wymieniony, to nie masz szans na więcej niż 60Hz przy wykorzystaniu vesa-tng. Po prostu radeony tak mają (brak zgodności z VESA 3.0). Możesz radeonfb próbować

 

z radeonfb korzystalem dosc dlugo (max 85Hz moge wyciagnac), ale z kernelem 2.6.14 dzialaja mi tylko najnowsze sterowniki ATI, a te znow gryza sie z radeonfb (komputer sie wiesza przy shutdown i dostaje komunikat od monitora, ze sygnal poza zasiegiem). 

Bardzo mi to nie przeszkadza, bo i tak nie pracuje na czystej konsoli.

ps. jest cos takiego jak fbset - uzywalem tego pod slackiem i moglem nawet 100Hz wyciagnac, tylko gdy zemergowalem program pod gentoo, to zabralko w nim pliku konfiguracyjnego z ustawieniami czestotliwosci  :Smile:  (pewnie jakbym dokladniej poszukal to bym na necie znalazl)

----------

## Raku

ja akurat nie mam problemu z 60Hz - na LCD i tak nie potrzebuję więcej  :Smile: 

tak więc jedno rozwiązanie problemu już masz   :Cool: 

z radeonfb i ati-drivers jest wielka kicha - mi akurat w pracy potrzebny jest radeonfb, bo tylko dzięki niemu mogę używać ddccontrol (program do regulacji LCD Samsunga 793P - bez przycisków na obudowie). Tak więc musiałem zrezygnować z ati-drivers i używam tam DRi z kernela i xorg (co dla r9250 i tak chyba lepiej wychodzi).

----------

## sebad

Dokladnie. Nowe stery ati maja problemy z radeonfb. U mnie dobrze dzialaja stery do wersji 8.14.13-r5 ,natomiast z nowszymi mam problemy ,gdyz nie radza sobie z framebufferem.

----------

## Criss-PL

W konsli jest 75Hz, tylko w X spada mi do 60Hz... A jakos za bardzo nie wiem który modelinie mam wybrac, bo hyba zaden mi nie pasuje z tych dostepnych w konfigu...

Ma ktos jakis pomysl albo zna jakis program, ktory stworzy odpowiednia sekwencje?

----------

## Bako

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> Ma ktos jakis pomysl albo zna jakis program, ktory stworzy odpowiednia sekwencje?

 

fglrxconfig tworzy xorg.conf z odpowiednimi linijkami wzgledem parametrow monitora jakie podales - pozniej tylko wystarczy odkomentowac odpowiednie linie i zmienic wpis Modes z np. 1024x768 na 1024x768@100

ps. jednak 100Hz dla niektorych monitorow moze byc za duzo  :Smile: , na forum kiedys przewinal sie programik, ktorym mogles ustawic wszystkie nietypowe wartosci. Dokladnie tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-389489-highlight-modeline.html

----------

## Criss-PL

Hmmm... No zrobilem tak jak pisales... Ale wyskoczyl maly bubel... bo tylko raz udlo mi sie odpalic kdm i nawet zalogowac do na kde... Faktycznie mialem te 75 MHz... ale co z tego skoro po ponownym uruchomieniu kompa doznalem zwisu monitora na X... na konsole mozna normanie przejsc i pracowac, ale X nawet sie nie uruchamiaja - tzn. cos z monitorem nie tak...

Tylko plakac...

----------

## Bako

a sprobuj zmienic Driver "fglrx" na "radeon" - jesli X'y pojda, to znaczy, ze wina sterownikow. Jednak predzej mi sie wydaje, ze moze za duzy zakres monitora jest ustawiony i ten sie nie wyrabia

ps. przed takimi zabawami warto robic kopie configow  :Smile: 

----------

## Drwisz

By prawidłowo pracował monitor musisz ustawić parametry odświeżania monitora:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

     HorizSync   31.5 - 91.1

     VertRefresh 60 - 100

    Option "DPMS"

```

Zazwyczaj podane są w instrukcji do monitora. Jeśli monitor nie pracuje prawidłowo przy odświerzniu 100 ustaw 75Hz

PS.To z rozpędu umieściłem te nieszczęsne 75MHz.

----------

## Raku

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Jeśli monitor nie pracuje prawidłowo przy odświerzniu 100 ustaw 75MHz

 

chyba Hz?

Lepiej uściślić, bo ktoś kiedyś wklepie 75000000 i będzie się dziwił, czemu mu sie monitor wyłącza (a jak zapas zabytkowych monitorów, to czemu wszystkie wybuchają  :Wink: ))

----------

## pehop

Mialem podobny problem na plycie X200M. W release notes do 8.18.8 https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.18.8.html

stoi jak wol, ze musisz miec agpgart wywalone z jaja lub wkompilowane jako modol, ktorego nie ladujesz - jezeli chcesz miec opengl from ATI. Wtedy nie ma zadnego problemu z fglrxconfig i przestawieniem "dostawcy" opengla.

Jajo mam 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

----------

## Criss-PL

No niby jest, niby dlaczego mam wywalac agpgart z jadra i go nie ladowac (ps ten modul u mnie nazywa sie nvidia-agp). Po drogie opengl chodzi mi ladnie (nawet bardzo), tylko posiedz sobie chwilke dluzej przy monitorze z 60Hz odswierzania to Ci gały d*** wyjda...

----------

## pehop

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> No niby jest, niby dlaczego mam wywalac agpgart z jadra i go nie ladowac (ps ten modul u mnie nazywa sie nvidia-agp).

 

Tylko, że ja odpowiadalem autorowi wątku - a on ma problem z zaladowaniem fglrxa. Przepraszam, jeżeli wprowadzilem zamęt nie zaznaczając tego bardzo wyraźnie, ale nie wydalo mi się to potrzebne. Posty chyba powinny dotyczyć tematu wątku.

 *Quote:*   

> posiedz sobie chwilke dluzej przy monitorze z 60Hz odswierzania to Ci gały d*** wyjda...

 

Kwestia bardzo indywidualna i dodatkowo uzależniona od sprzętu - na moim laptopie nie wykręcę więcej niż 60, ale jakoś mi to nie przeszkadza, czego nie mogę powiedzieć o LCD w robocie, gdzie nie da się wytrzymać przy mniej niż 75 Hz.

----------

## Criss-PL

Ups... Sorry... Ale autor jakos sie nie kwapi, ny dac znac czy cos mu ruszylo...

PS:Dziwne masz to LCD, u mojego kumpla na LCD'eku Samsunga (nie pamietam dokladnie modelu, ale to napewno jakis SyncMaster 17"), nie wyciaga wiecej niz 60Hz... Ale oczka i tak zostaja na miejscu :]

Pozdrwaiam...

----------

## Raku

 *pehop wrote:*   

> na moim laptopie nie wykręcę więcej niż 60, ale jakoś mi to nie przeszkadza, czego nie mogę powiedzieć o LCD w robocie, gdzie nie da się wytrzymać przy mniej niż 75 Hz.

 

 :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

a jesteś pewien, że ten LCD nie ma kineskopu i nie jest monitorem CRT (poznac można po takiej banii za ekranem - jakieś 30-40cm) ?

LCD jest płaski (coś koło 5 cm) i poznac go po tym, że nie strzeli głośno, jak się walnie czymś ostrym w ekran (efekt jak i można wtedy zauważyć fachowo nazywa się chyba implozja).

Jesli jeszcze dodasz, że w pracy "nie mniej niż 75Hz" oznacza 85Hz albo nawet 100Hz, to nominuję cię do posta roku (zagłosuję nad wydzieleniem go z wątku, przyklejeniem, nadaniem statusu ważne oraz zatytułowaniem: "Największe bzdety z Polish Forum")

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

tyle humoru, a teraz na poważnie:

specyfika monitorów LCD jest taka, że nie trzeba w nim odświeżać ekranu zbyt często i 60Hz jest optymalną wielkością. Co więcej - niektórzy producenci nie zalecają stosowania odświeżania 75Hz (mimo, że monitor je obsługuje), bo to nic zupełnie nie da, a może nawet pogorszyć jakość obrazu - obraz może być bardizej rozmyty (a wg niektórych producentów - może to mieć negatywny wpływ na sam monitor, ale to jest raczej niedorzeczne)

----------

## pehop

Nie mniej niż 75 Hz znaczy w tym przypadku 75. Nie napisalem powyżej 75 więc spasuj i teksty o największej bzdurze zachowaj dla naprawdę bzdurnych postów.

Co do zaleceń producentów to gucio mnie obchodzą "niektóre" LCDki. Na moim (Philips 190S6) praca przy 60Hz skutkuje

 *Quote:*   

> może nawet pogorszyć jakość obrazu - obraz może być bardizej rozmyty

 .

W laptopie mam też Philipsa i pracuje on tylko pod 60Hz, co w zupelności wystarcza i nie powoduje żadnych efektów ubocznych cytowanych powyżej. Nie wiem z czego wynikają te różnice i gniecie mnie to jako użytkownika końcowego.

Proponuję skończyć wymianę zdań na temat paneli w tym wątku, bo dotyczy on czego innego.

Jak chcesz podyskutować to zapraszam na priva.

----------

## Raku

 *pehop wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Proponuję skończyć wymianę zdań na temat paneli w tym wątku, bo dotyczy on czego innego.
> 
> 

 

OK, zakończmy to. Proponuję jako koniec tego OT o panelach LCD nastepujący link wyjasniający dogłębnie, dlaczego monitorom LCD wystarcza częstotliwość 60Hz odświeżania ekranu

----------

## topciofae

Do moderatorow

Problem rozwiazany, 

Do wszystkich

Jak ktos ma problemy z zainstalowaniem sterow do ati i obsluga dri to zapraszam do zakupienia nr 58 Linux + extra Gentoo

Tam jest wszystko krok po kroku i dziala  :Smile: 

pozdro dla wszystkich

----------

## Drwisz

Dla mnie nie jest rozwiązany. Bo rozwiązanie nie jest podane. To, że Tobie udało się go rozwiązać nie oznacza, że ktoś inny mając taki sam problem będzie mógł go dzięki takiemu postawieniu sprawy rozwikłać. Jeśli Ty, teraz zgłosisz się na forum z kłopotem otrzymasz ode mnie taką samą poradę. Kup sobie książkę.

----------

## topciofae

sorki Drwisz ja moge napisac co zrobilem, ale nie wiem poprostu czy moge, bo nie wymyslilem tego sam, tylko zrobilem zgodnie z magazynem, a wiesz ze przepisywanie czegos bez czyjejs zgody jest lamaniem praw autorskich, dlatego nie napisalem tu calego rozwiazania. Jesli jednak bierzesz na siebie cala odpowiedzialanosc za to ze to przepisze to prosze uprezjmie, nie ma sprawy.

----------

## topciofae

OK napisze co wiem

Po pierwsze stery udalo mi sie zrobic tylko na jajku 2.6.13-r3 i r5 na 2.6.14 i wczesniejszych nie udalo mi sie tego dokonac, za kazdym razem blad modulu fglrx

Po drugie, jesli juz probowaliscie i wam cos nie wyszlo to sa dwa rozwiazania. 

     1. Instalacja calego gentoo  na nowo (ja wybralem ta opcje)  :Smile: 

     2. trzeba usunac z plikow konfiguracyjnych poprzednie wersje fglrx (co kolwiek to znaczy) bo na poczatku probowalem ta metoda i nic mi nie chcialo wyjsc

Po trzecie jesli wybieracie metode 1 to stery do ati nalezy zainstalowac przed jakimkolwiek srodowiskiem graficznym, oczywiscie po instalacji iXow

Po czwarte ze wszystkich dostepnych sterow ati wg mnie najlepsze sa 8.14.13-r3 probowalem na innych, lecz efekt chociazby w ilosci klatek na powyzszych byl zdecydowanie najlepszy

Dobra teraz ustawienia jajka

```

[*]MTRR 

(M) sterownik agp plyty glownej

(M) /dev/agpgart

DRI ma byc wylaczone

W sekcji Graphic nie wybieracie zadnej karty graficznej

```

no i potem standardowo

```

emerge ati-drivers

emerge ati-drivers-extra

opengl-update ati

fglrxconfig

```

a to jest moj xorg.conf

```

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

    Group 100

    Mode 0660

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

       Option   "omit xfree86-dge"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option   "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option  "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "MIRO"

   VendorName   "MIR"

   ModelName    "miro P17F70"

   HorizSync 30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh 50.0 - 160.0

   Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen 0

   Option "no_accel"      "no"

   Option "no_dri"         "no"

   Option "mtrr"         "off"

   Option "DesktopSetup"      "0x00000000"

   Option "MonitorLayout"      "AUTO, AUTO"

   Option "IgnoreEDID"      "off"

   Option "HSync2"         "unspecifed"

   Option "VRefresh2"      "unspecified"

   Option "ScreenOverLap"      "0"

   Option "NoTV"         "no"

   Option "TVStandars"      "PAL-BG"

   Option "TVHSizeAdj"      "800"

   Option "TVVSizeAdj"      "600"

   Option "TVHPosAdj"      "0"   

   Option "TVVPosAdj"      "0"

   Option "TVHStartAdj"      "0"

   Option "TVColorAdj"      "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x05916459"

       Option "GammaCorrectionII"   "0x00000000"

   Option "Capabilities"      "0x00000000"

   Option "VideoOverlay"      "on"

   Option "OpenGLOverlay"      "off"

   Option "CenterMode"      "off"

   Option "PseudoColorVisuals"   "off"

   Option "Stereo"         "off"

   Option "StereoSyncEnable"   "1"

   Option "FSAAEnable"      "no"

   Option "FSAAScale"      "1"

#   Option "FSAADisableGamma   "no"

#   Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos   "no"

   Option "FSAAMSPosX0"      "0.00000000"

   Option "FSAAMSPosY0"      "0.00000000"

   Option "FSAAMSPosX1"      "0.00000000"

   Option "FSAAMSPosY1"      "0.00000000"

   Option "FSAAMSPosX2"      "0.00000000"   

   Option "FSAAMSPosY2"      "0.00000000"   

   Option "FSAAMSPosX3"      "0.00000000"   

   Option "FSAAMSPosY3"      "0.00000000"

   Option "FSAAMSPosX4"      "0.00000000"

   Option "FSAAMSPosY4"      "0.00000000"

   Option "FSAAMSPosX5"      "0.00000000"

   Option "FSAAMSPosY5"      "0.00000000"   

   Option "UseFastTLS"      "0"

   Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"   "on"

   Option "UseInternalAGPGART"   "no"

   Option "ForceGenericCPU"   "no"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Monitor    "MIRO"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

do 

```

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

dodajecie

```

agpgart

sterownik_agp np via_agp

fglrx

```

jesli wszystko poszlo ok karta powinna byc wykryta i obsluga dri wlaczona

aha kazdy uzytkownik ktory ma miec obsluge dri musi byc w grupie video, albo root  :Smile: 

[/code]

----------

## topciofae

a jak juz mowa o usowaniu z plikow konfiguracyjnych poprzednich wersji fglrx

to moze ktos wie z jakich plikow i gdzie one sa, bo ja nie mam zielonego pojecia

----------

## Drwisz

Posłuchaj. Oni też tworzyli opis w oparciu o dokumentację i nie mogliby, stworzyć swojego artykułu bez naruszenia praw autorskich.

TY nie możesz przepisywać artykułu żywcem słowo w słowo, bo tak naruszasz prawa autorskie.

Jeśli podpierasz się innym opracowaniem i cytujesz je, to musisz podać źródło. Lecz jesli opisujesz rozwiązanie problemu i robisz to w oparciu o swoje konfigi i to je będziesz przedstawiał, opisując własnymi słowy TO NIEMA ŻADNEGO NARUSZENIA PRAW AUTORSKICH. Możesz dla przyzwoitości, ale nie musisz podać źródło na którym się oparłeś. Będzie to konieczne, gdy będziesz pisał pracę np.: zaliczeniową. Sprawdzając źródło oceniający będzie mógł skontrolować poprawność rozwiązania.

Istnieje pewien kruczek który pozwala na ominięcie praw autorskich i zamieszczanie nawet całych artykułow w swoim opracowaniu. 

Jest to antologia. Jeśli stworzysz: "Antologię konfiguracji kart graficznych wg. Linux+" i opatrzysz własnymi komentarzami, to wystarczy, że poinformujesz  wydawnictwo. Nie musisz prosić wtedy o zgodę.

Wracając do tematu. Gdybyś czasem podglądał postęp instalacji to zauważył byś, że tuż przed kompilacją modułu fglrx, configurator sprawdza czy właściwe moduły masz ustawione w configu jądra. I informuje co i jak należy ustawić. Czasem warto zerknąć co robi emerge. Wtedy uniknął byś tych komplikacji.

----------

## Bako

topciofae, ten sposob instalacji to jest normalne postepowanie  :Smile: . Gentoo to nie Windows, ze jak cos nie wyjdzie to format  :Very Happy: . Wystarczylo emerge -C ati-drivers, zamaskowanie niepotrzebnych wersji sterownikow i emerge ati-drivers  :Smile: . 

Co do kernela 2.6.14 to sterowniki dzialaja jak nalozysz odpowiednia latke (a taka jest dostepna razem z najnowszymi sterownikami ati) - u mnie jakos dziala, wiec u innych tez musi  :Smile: .

Co do dri - to dziala juz od wersji 8.14.13 (czyli tych dostepnych dla x86). Poza tym ati spapugowalo po nvidii i najnowsze sterowniki maja juz problemy z radeonfb  :Smile: 

.: edit :.

zreszta to wszystko juz dawno zostalo spisane  :Smile: : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers - google Twoim przyjacielem  :Wink: 

----------

## topciofae

Bako moze to i jest normalne postepowanie nie neguje nie zaprzeczam ale jakos nie wszyscy moga sobie poradzic, normalnie postepujac, wiec wole napisac lopatologicznie, bo to moze pomoc coponiektorym

A co do jadra i modolow

Zawsze siedze i wpatruje sie jak w obraz co robi emerge, i wiem, ze sprawdza przy sterach do ati jakie moduly sa.

Jak cos zle zaznaczysz w jajku to poprostu emerge sie wywali, przez to juz tez przechodzilem.

A co do kernelka 2.6.14 to chyba cos zle robie bo nawet z latkami nie chce mi dzialac

wszystko sie laduje oprucz fglrx a jak wpisze

```

modprobe fglrx

```

to wyskakuje blad, nie pamietam jaki ale jakis problem z zaladowaniem modulu

w kazdym razie miesiac sie meczylem z ta grafa, jak narazie zostaje przy jajku 2.6.13 moze za jakis miesiac jak mi sily wrca to sie pobawie. 

pozdro dla wszystkich

----------

## argasek

 *topciofae wrote:*   

> A co do kernelka 2.6.14 to chyba cos zle robie bo nawet z latkami nie chce mi dzialac
> 
> wszystko sie laduje oprucz fglrx a jak wpisze
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ma w pełni prawo. ATi nigdzie nie napisało, że 8.18.8 działa z jądrami z serii 2.6.14. Ostatnim oficjalnie supportowanym jądrem jest 2.6.13, kropka.

----------

